# Take the Steinberg Depersonalization test!!!!



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Here it is. 

http://www.strangerinthemirror.com/questionnaire.html


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I took a look at it once, and it doesn't seem to be a psychometrically sound test. Even a single answer that reports even a small amount of dissociation (small amounts are normal) it labels you as having a disorder. My concern is that it creates false positives and might make some people who don't have a disorder believe that they have one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Absentis said:


> I took a look at it once, and i doesn't seem to be a psychometrically sound test. Even a single answer that reports even a small amount of dissociation (small amounts are normal) it labels you as having a disorder. My concern is that it creates false positives and might make some people who don't have a disorder believe that they have one.


*Yes, this has been discussed many times before. I have taken the test and find it very misleading and it is easily misunderstood by healthy people. As I recall, many if not MOST of the questions could be answered "Yes" by "healthy people."* Do a search here on the site.

If you read Steinberg's ENTIRE book "Stranger In The Mirror", and I mean ENTIRE, and take all of the tests, you are bound to get a better perspective on her work.

There are other questionnaires -- one by the Institute of Psychiatry -- that I think are better, but have some of the same problems.

What you need is to not self-diagnose with such tests. You need to be as honest and expressive as possible to a profesional. Also, I have spoken to NEUROLOGISTS who know FAR more than psychiatrists do about DP/DR and altered states of conscousness.

An interesting test to take, which should be given to all patients (it may not be used as much) is the Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory which can help give a professional a clearer sense of your overall psychiatric diagnosis. Many people do not have just DP/DR ... some do ... but many have it as a secondary symptom to other illnesses. If those illnesses are properly treated, the DP/DR can go away. Sometimes, sometimes not.

I can't speak for drug induced, but I think treatment options re: meds, etc. may ultimately help, as well as therapy and CBT, etc.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Dreamer* said:


> What you need is to not self-diagnose with such tests. You need to be as honest and expressive as possible to a profesional.


You are absolutely correct. Most people don't know about the rigorous training required for psychologists to properly administer, score, and interpret psychological tests. Tests are well guarded within the psychological community so that their validity is maintained and not improperly used by untrained individuals. The whole matter of online tests that proffer tentative diagnoses bothers me for a whole host of reasons. As you wrote, the MMPI is certainly a valuable test and is thankfully not available on the internet. (Well, I did find an older version once, but even it contained mistakes.)

I'm going to stop writing here because I could keep going for a long time, and I think the important information has already been stated several times.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey guys :lol: Man I never meant it to go this far. I was just surfing the web and found that and it applied to DP, so I put it on here. It wasn't meant to get this serious. :shock:


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Claymore said:


> Hey guys :lol: Man I never meant it to go this far. I was just surfing the web and found that and it applied to DP, so I put it on here. It wasn't meant to get this serious. :shock:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Absentis said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys :lol: Man I never meant it to go this far. I was just surfing the web and found that and it applied to DP, so I put it on here. It wasn't meant to get this serious. :shock:


HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! :lol: OK.


----------



## Linn (Jan 31, 2017)

I took the test several times, all the time it said I had severe depersonalization. I don't even qualify for the diagnose, I think...

And as Guest_Le_Chat* said - my problem is bipolar depression and during stress and brain frying from my mixed episodes I've had lately I dissociate and get depersonalized. Sometimes it only lasts for 5-10 minutes, sometimes a whole week. But when I've talked to my doctor and nurse about it they aren't very worried, it's a stress reaction when my brain is overloaded, so I don't think I should say I have severe depersonalization exactly... Weird test. But the only one I found on depersonalization, so I guess you'll have to take what you've got.

But no, talk to a professional if you're concerned.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

41 severe depersonalization see a dr .
Just want it gone


----------

